# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  مسابقة: أفضل بيت شعر بمناسبة عيد الأم

## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

الأُمُّ مَـدْرَسَــةٌ إِذَا أَعْـدَدْتَـهَـا ** أَعْـدَدْتَ شَعْبـاً طَيِّـبَ الأَعْـرَاقِ 
الأُمُّ رَوْضٌ إِنْ تَـعَهَّـدَهُ الحَـيَــا ** بِـالـرِّيِّ أَوْرَقَ أَيَّـمَـا إِيْــرَاقِ 
الأُمُّ أُسْـتَـاذُ الأَسَـاتِـذَةِ الأُلَـى ** شَغَلَـتْ مَـآثِرُهُمْ مَـدَى الآفَـاقِ 
حافظ إبراهيم

العَيْـشُ مَاضٍ فَأَكْـرِمْ وَالِدَيْـكَ بِـهِ والأُمُّ أَوْلَـى بِـإِكْـرَامٍ وَإِحْـسَـانِ 
وَحَسْبُهَا الحَمْـلُ وَالإِرْضَـاعُ تُدْمِنُـهُ أَمْـرَانِ بِالفَضْـلِ نَـالاَ كُلَّ إِنْسَـانِ
أبوالعلاء المعري

لَيْـسَ يَرْقَـى الأَبْنَـاءُ فِـي أُمَّـةٍ مَـا ** لَـمْ تَكُـنْ قَـدْ تَـرَقَّـتْ الأُمَّـهَاتُ 
جميل الزهاوي

أَحِـنُّ إِلَى الكَـأْسِ التِي شَـرِبَتْ بِهَـا .. وأَهْـوَى لِمَثْـوَاهَا التُّـرَابَ وَمَا ضَـمَّا 
المتنبـي

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية أحب أقول لكل أم في العالم وفي المنتدى كل سنه وانتـِ دائماً في قلوب أبنائك

 حبيت ان يكون عيد الأم مختلف علينا جميعاً

وفكرت ازاي كل واحد ممكن يقول اللي عايزه لوالدته ادام كل الناس 

وقولت ممكن نستغل التكريم الجميل ده لعمل مسابقه لكلماتنا 

من أجل المنافسه الجميله في حب أمهاتنا

المسابقة عباره عن ...

كل عضو يكتب لنا قصيده لا يقل عدد ابياتها عن ...

خمس أبيات ولا تزيد عن خمسة عشر بيت في حب والدته

ويرشحها معانا للتصويت في مسابقتنا  :;): 

والهدف من نزول المسابقة في قاعة المواهب الصاعده

هو اننا نفتح مجال لكل الناس تكتب إللي حاسه به 

مش لازم تكون المسابقة خاصه بشعراء المنتدى فقط بل لكل الناس


شروط المسابقة

1- لا يجوز لأي عضو وضع مساهمته داخل الموضوع لبد من ارسال لي كلماته على الرسائل الخاصه

لأني هقوم بتنسيق نزول الأبيات وراء بعضها لسهولة التصويت

بدون اسم كاتبها منعاً للتحيز للعضو والحكم يكون فقط على الكلمات 

2 - المسابقه متاحه للجميع عضو جديد أو قديم شاعر أو كاتب أو حتى يهوى الكتابه ولكن لبد وأن يكون مقيم في مصر

3- ممنوع اقتباس اي بيت من النت أو من مجله أو من التليفزيون 

والمشاركه به ولبد ان تكون القصيده من ابداع العضو نفسه

قانون المسابقة

سوف أقوم بـ إستقبال القصائد من أول اليوم 10 مارس النهارده ياعني

الى 18 مارس على رسائلي الخاصة وبعدها لن أقوم بـ إستقبال اي أبيات

ومن يوم 18 مارس حتى يوم 21 مارس هنزل القصائد لتصويت الأعضاء عليها

ويوم 22 مارس سوف أعلن النتيجه ويغلق التصويت

الجائزه

من يفوز بالمسابقه وإختيار كلماته أفضل كلمات لعيد الأم هذا العام

1- سوف يعمل له تكريم خاص جداً لوالدته 

2- كارت شحن لست الحبايب فئة 25 جنيه كاهدية مني لها في عيد الأم

واذا كانت الأم متوفيه فمن يستحق الجائزه هو الابن أو الإبنه الذي قام بتقديم القصيده

 وعلشان كده لبد ان يكون مصري حتى يسهل عليه اخذ كارت الشحن

3- جائز خاصه لصاحب القصيده الفائزه توقيع فلاشي

4 - دعم جميل من مشرفنا وشاعرنا الجميل شاعر الرومانسية




> تكريما من قسم الشعر العامي للفائز
> 
> سيتم نشر القصيدة الفائزة بالقسم العامي ..
> 
> وتثبتها خلال الشهر القادم


منتظراكم من الأن مين يحب يشارك معانا  بكلماته ......؟


ملحوظه هامة

لكـِ نتيح الفرصه لكل المصريين في الخارج  يمكنهم المشاركة في المسابقه 

وكارت الشحن سوف يذهب للمقيمين في مصر من أسرته

اتمنى لكم التوفيق ...

فكرة وإعداد .. هايدى دياب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

باقة زهور معطره بـأهديها لأمي السكره

أهديها ورده في عيد ميلادها

من بنت واحده من ولادها

ده هي عندي أجمل ماسه وجوهره

أهديكِ قلبي يخاف عليكِ

وروح جميله تحس بيكِ

ده إنتِ بحنانك خلتيني

أعشق حياتي ياورده بيضه جوه قلبي منوره

لو قولت أحبك .. متكفيش

انا من غيرك مش عارفه أعيش

لو مره ضايقتك مني يا أمي 

سامحيني .. ومني متزعليش

(هايدى دياب)

منتظراكم من الأن من سيفوز بالجائزه في عيد الأم السنادي ..؟!



بالتوفيق للجميع

*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

رائع يا هايدي .. تسلم ايدك 

فكرة جميلة وتنفيذ رائع  :y: 

وتكريما من قسم الشعر العامي للفائز

سيتم نشر القصيدة الفائزة بالقسم العامي ..
وتثبتها خلال الشهر القادم

بالتوفيق للجميع ..

وكل عام وجميع امهاتنا بخير وفي أحسن حال  :f: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> رائع يا هايدي .. تسلم ايدك 
> 
> فكرة جميلة وتنفيذ رائع 
> 
> وتكريما من قسم الشعر العامي للفائز
> 
> سيتم نشر القصيدة الفائزة بالقسم العامي ..
> وتثبتها خلال الشهر القادم
> 
> ...


*هو ده دعم الحكومة الذكية 

أشكرك يا شاعرنا ومبسوطه بدعمك الجميل

سعيده بوجودك وبرأيك الذي أعتز به في الفكره ودعمها

تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## oo7

المسابقة حلوة اوى يا هايدى
انا متابع معاكم ان شاء الله

وحظ سعيد للمتسابقين

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

هايدى

دائماً انتِ صاحبة كل جديد ورائع

مسابقة جميلة وتكريم راقى لامهاتنا

كل سنة وكل ام طيبة وبخير وسلامة

واتمنى التوفيق لجميع المشاركين 

تسلم ايدك يا سكرة

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*اخيرا لقيت الموضوع*

*تعرفي يا استاذتنا الرائعة\هايدي بقالي اكتر من ساعة بلف بقاعات الشعر كلها*

*وكنت هفقد الامل وهبعت لك رسالة وخلاص*

*انتي طبعا عارفة انني ما بدخل نت الا نادر لظروف سفري حاليا*


*لكن اختي مقدرش اتأخر علي دعوتها الرائعة للمسابقة*

*عموما اشكرك لدعوتي للمسابقة*

*ورغم إن قلمي ضعيف جدا*

*ولا يقوي علي مبارزة اقلامكم القوية*

*ولكنني سأدخل للمسابقة ولومجرد سلم لينتصر من يفوقني واكيد سيفوقني الكثيرين هنا*

*اشكرك للمرة الثانية اختي الرائعة المتميزة*

*وسيتم ارسالة ما كتبت علي بريدك الخاص حالا*

*ادعي بس النت يفضل*

*بعدين مين الي هيحاسب علي السيبر هنا*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*خالص شكري وتحياتي*

----------


## اليمامة

اختى العزيزة هايدى
كالعادة فكرة جميلة من افكارك النيرة..
موضوع مؤثر ليا أوى..
لأن الأم عندى شىء خاص فعلا..
أوعدك لو عرفت اكتب..او قدرت..حسيت يعنى..
هادخل هنا...
دمتى بخير

----------


## منة الله محي

ابيات رقيقة ... مفعمة بالحب والحنان ... اهديها لامي

ماذا أهديك يازهرة البستان يا حبًا ًتغلغل في عمق وجداني

يا من إختارك الله لي أمًا تمضي الليالي الساهرة ترعاني

رجاءً ياأمي أخبريني عن هدية تليق بما بادرت به من تفان

محبوبة أنت بين النساء جميعًا فكلماتك نوريسري في كياني

أسمعهامنك بقلبي وكل مشاعري ليس كما يسمع الناس بالآذان

لو كنت أملك الدنيا ومافيها لكانت تلك هديتي بكل امتنان

لكني لا أملك سوى قلب بسيط يحمل لك كثيرًا من العرفان

أهديه إليك في يومك الحالي نابضًا بالصدق مع أحلى الأماني


ويا رب تقبلوا مشاركتي معكم و يارب البيت الشعري يعجبكم و يعجب امي

----------


## عصام كابو

*اولاً شكراً يا هايدي على دعوتك الكريمة 

الفكرة بجد جميلة و مميزة يا مدموازيل هايدي.. تسلم الأيادى

متابع معاكم الموضوع.. و لو قدرت اكتب ابيات تليق بدخول المنافسة سأفعل ان شاء الله

كل عام و أمهاتنا جميعاً بخير و صحة.. و ربنا يبارك فيهم و يحفظهم و يخليهم لنا

  *

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *اخيرا لقيت الموضوع*
> 
> *تعرفي يا استاذتنا الرائعة\هايدي بقالي اكتر من ساعة بلف بقاعات الشعر كلها* 
> *وكنت هفقد الامل وهبعت لك رسالة وخلاص* 
> *انتي طبعا عارفة انني ما بدخل نت الا نادر لظروف سفري حاليا* 
> 
> *لكن اختي مقدرش اتأخر علي دعوتها الرائعة للمسابقة* 
> *عموما اشكرك لدعوتي للمسابقة* 
> *ورغم إن قلمي ضعيف جدا* 
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل*

*محمد*

*ممكن جدا تكتب بيت واحد يكون خارج من قلبك * 

*وإحساسك يوصلنا فى ثانيه*

*أهم شى فى الشعر من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه*

*إن الشاعر يكون حاسس إللى بيكتبه*

*عشان يقدر يوصل لقلب المتلقى بسهوله*

*وأنا واثق إن حضرتك حتكتب حاجه جميله*

*الأستاذه المتألقه دائما*

*صحفية المنتدى الدائمه*

*طبعا إنتى مش محتاجه تأكيد ياهايدى على تقديرنا لمجهودك*

*وأد إيه إحنا هنا بنحبك كأخت للكل يهمها فى المقام الأمل إسعاد الجميع*

*بتقديم كل ما هو جديد*

*مش عارف مناسبه كلامى إيه*

*((يمكن عيد الأم ))*

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*الفكره حقنة منشطات للجميع*

*فيها تحفيز للمشاركه*

*وياعالم*

*يمكن تكتشفى شاعر جديد مبدع أو شاعره جميله من إخواتنا هنا*

*كل سنه وحضراتكم جميعا بخير*

*وأنا قدمت إلتماس لمجلس الحب يخصص يوم كل 100 سنه لعيد الأب*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## tamerbeshr

أماه إن تكن الحياة جميلة
فجمالها اني اليك انتمي
وإن تكن تقسو علي
فحلها اني بصدرك احتمي
لاتجزعي من اي شيء حبيبتي
أنا هنا من اجلك فتبسمي

----------


## منة الله محي

هايدى دياب  انا اسفة ارسلت لكي رسالة بالخطأ

بجد سوري

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يامراحب يامراحب

أحلى مساء لأحلى أعضاء

في البدايه أشكركم كلكم على مشاركتكم 

ورسائلكم إللي بجد كانت مفاجأه جميله جداً ليه

انتظروني لحظات هعيد قرأت الردود  وارد على واحد واحد

منوارين المسابقه واتمنى لكم منافسه جميله ومميزه

تحياتي وتقديري لكم ...

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> المسابقة حلوة اوى يا هايدى
> انا متابع معاكم ان شاء الله
> 
> وحظ سعيد للمتسابقين


*منور يامصطفى وأشكرك على رأيك

وماينفعش كده لازم تشارك معانا بكلماتك

مش عايزين متابعه بس

وكل سنه ووالدتك بألف خير

تحياتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدى
> 
> دائماً انتِ صاحبة كل جديد ورائع
> 
> مسابقة جميلة وتكريم راقى لامهاتنا
> 
> كل سنة وكل ام طيبة وبخير وسلامة
> 
> واتمنى التوفيق لجميع المشاركين 
> ...


*يسلملي كلامك الرقيق عبرات

وبردو ماينفعش كده منتظره كلماتك

ده انتـِ صاحبة قلم راقي

منوره المسابقه وكل سنه

ووالدتك بألف خير وسعاده

تحياتي

*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*موضوع جميل كصاحبته*
*مسابقه هايله هايدى*
*وان شاء الله اقدر اشارك*
*وكل عام وامهات المسلمين بكل صحه وسعاده
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اخيرا لقيت الموضوع
> 
> تعرفي يا استاذتنا الرائعة\هايدي بقالي اكتر من ساعة بلف بقاعات الشعر كلها
> 
> وكنت هفقد الامل وهبعت لك رسالة وخلاص
> 
> انتي طبعا عارفة انني ما بدخل نت الا نادر لظروف سفري حاليا
> 
> 
> لكن اختي مقدرش اتأخر علي دعوتها الرائعة للمسابقة


*منور يا أبو لمسه وترجع بلدك إن شاء الله بالسلامه

أشكرك على كلامك ورأيك في المسابقه*





> عموما اشكرك لدعوتي للمسابقة
> 
> ورغم إن قلمي ضعيف جدا
> 
> ولا يقوي علي مبارزة اقلامكم القوية
> 
> ولكنني سأدخل للمسابقة ولومجرد سلم لينتصر من يفوقني واكيد سيفوقني الكثيرين هنا


*متقولش كده يا أبو رجب كل من يملك إحساس 

صادق فهو قوى بـ إحساسه وليس بقلمه*




> اشكرك للمرة الثانية اختي الرائعة المتميزة
> 
> وسيتم ارسالة ما كتبت علي بريدك الخاص حالا
> 
> ادعي بس النت يفضل
> 
> بعدين مين الي هيحاسب علي السيبر هنا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*الشكر لوجودك وتم إرسال الرسال بنجاح

وحظ موفق ان شاء الله

وحساب السيبر امممممممممممم على أم لمسه أنا مالي أنا 

كل سنه ووالدتك وزوجتك وابنتك بخير

تحياتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اختى العزيزة هايدى
> كالعادة فكرة جميلة من افكارك النيرة..
> موضوع مؤثر ليا أوى..
> لأن الأم عندى شىء خاص فعلا..
> أوعدك لو عرفت اكتب..او قدرت..حسيت يعنى..
> هادخل هنا...
> دمتى بخير


*موناليزا المنتدى

الغالية / ندى

منوره المسابقه وسعيده بوجودك ورأيك

ولكن لن أتنازل عن مشاركتك معانا

وتذكري بس انتـِ ست الحبايب وإنتـِ هتلاقي القلم بيكتب لوحده

ولما الوحي يأتي تبعتي كلماتك على الرسائل الخاصه

ممنوع نزولها هنا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

كل سنه ووالدتك في سعاده دائمة

تحياتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ابيات رقيقة ... مفعمة بالحب والحنان ... اهديها لامي
> 
> ماذا أهديك يازهرة البستان يا حبًا ًتغلغل في عمق وجداني
> 
> يا من إختارك الله لي أمًا تمضي الليالي الساهرة ترعاني
> 
> رجاءً ياأمي أخبريني عن هدية تليق بما بادرت به من تفان
> 
> محبوبة أنت بين النساء جميعًا فكلماتك نوريسري في كياني
> ...





> منة الله محي 
> هايدى دياب انا اسفة ارسلت لكي رسالة بالخطأ
> 
> بجد سوري


*كلماتك جميله يامنة

ولكن للأسف ياحبيبتي

من ضمن شروط المسابقه ان ممنوع نزول الكلمات هنا والا تعتبر لاغية

أعتذر لكـِ لو عايزه تشتركي معانا في المسابقه مره اخرى

أرجو إرسال كلمات جديده غير دي على رسائلي الخاصه  

ولبد وأن تكون من وحي قلمك

حتى تستطيع دخول دائرة المنافسه

وكل سنه ووالدتك بخير

تحياتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *اولاً شكراً يا هايدي على دعوتك الكريمة 
> 
> الفكرة بجد جميلة و مميزة يا مدموازيل هايدي.. تسلم الأيادى
> 
> متابع معاكم الموضوع.. و لو قدرت اكتب ابيات تليق بدخول المنافسة سأفعل ان شاء الله
> 
> كل عام و أمهاتنا جميعاً بخير و صحة.. و ربنا يبارك فيهم و يحفظهم و يخليهم لنا
> 
>   *


*ميرسي يا أ. عصام

منوره المسابقه وطبعاً يسعدني مشاركتك معانا

والموضوع لا يحتاج شاعر موهوب ولكن محتاج

تقدير لست الحبايب من القلب

منور المسابقه

وكل سنه ووالدتك بخير

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الأستاذه المتألقه دائما
> 
> صحفية المنتدى الدائمه
> 
> طبعا إنتى مش محتاجه تأكيد ياهايدى على تقديرنا لمجهودك
> 
> وأد إيه إحنا هنا بنحبك كأخت للكل يهمها فى المقام الأمل إسعاد الجميع
> 
> بتقديم كل ما هو جديد
> ...


*ههههههههههههه أه قلب الأم

منور يا أبو خالد المسابقه

والصحفية دي خلاص راحت عليها بندور على عربية بطاطا نقلب بيها عيشنا 

أشكرك على كلامك ويارب أكون عند حسن ظنكم*



> الفكره حقنة منشطات للجميع
> 
> فيها تحفيز للمشاركه
> 
> وياعالم
> 
> يمكن تكتشفى شاعر جديد مبدع أو شاعره جميله من إخواتنا هنا
> 
> كل سنه وحضراتكم جميعا بخير
> ...


*أنا أتفق معاك ومع كلامك إللي قولته لأستاذ محمد

وزي ماقولت الموضوع مش عايز شاعر

عايز قلب بيحس وقلم بينبض

وبجد من الممكن اننا نكتشف شاعر موهوب جديد

منور مره أخرى يا أبو خالد

وكل سنه ووالدتك وزوجتك بألف خير

تحياتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أماه إن تكن الحياة جميلة
> فجمالها اني اليك انتمي
> وإن تكن تقسو علي
> فحلها اني بصدرك احتمي
> لاتجزعي من اي شيء حبيبتي
> أنا هنا من اجلك فتبسمي


*كلماتك جميله جداً أخي الفاضل

ولكن بردو للأسف زي ماقولت لمنه ممنوع نزول الكلمات هنا

وكلماتك أصبحت لاغية وللمشاركه مره أخرى أرجو إرسال كلمات جديده

على الرسائل الخاصه وممنوع النزول هنا

وبالتوفيق

كل سنه ووالدتك بألف خير

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *موضوع جميل كصاحبته*
> *مسابقه هايله هايدى*
> *وان شاء الله اقدر اشارك*
> *وكل عام وامهات المسلمين بكل صحه وسعاده
> *


*وحشتيني ياموني

منوره المسابقة وبردو لن أتنازل عن المشاركه

هنتظر مشاركتك في أقرب وقت

ولو حصل نصيب وكسبتي إن شاء الله الجائز تروح لأي حد من أسرتك في مصر

اتمنى لكـِ التوفيق

وكل سنه ووالدتك بخير

تحياتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* تنبيه لكل المشتركين 

أرجو قراءة قوانين وشروط المسابقه جيداً قبل المشاركه

علشان ماحدش يتعرض للغي مشاركته معانا

باقي 6 أيام في فترة إرسال الكلمات

لدخول دائرة المنافسه 

اتمنى لكم جميعاً حظ سعيد

تحياتي

*

----------


## شاب كول

موضوع جميل ياهايدي

وكان نفسي اشارك معاكم

بس مابعرف اكتب زيكم

بالتوفيق للفائز والمهم

الكلام الحلو عن الام بيرفع 

معنوياتها ويقويها بالزمن والظروف

الصعبه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> موضوع جميل ياهايدي
> 
> وكان نفسي اشارك معاكم
> 
> بس مابعرف اكتب زيكم
> 
> بالتوفيق للفائز والمهم
> 
> الكلام الحلو عن الام بيرفع 
> ...


*ولا يهمك أشكرك أخي الفاضل

منور المسابقه وسعيده برأيك

وكل سنه ووالدتك بخير

تحياتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ويستمر العد التنازلي

باقي على انتهاء مدة المشاركه 3 أيام

أنتظر إستقبال رسائلكم وكلماتكم

حتى ندخل في المرحله الأخرى وهي التصويت

أتمنى لكم حظ سعيد

تحياتي
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا يا هايدى على المسابقة
فكرة جميلة جدا
يعنى ما ينفعش القصيدة تكون بالفصحى؟
ولو 16 بيت تخرج من المسابقة؟

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

*اشكرك اختى العزيزة هايدى
على دعوتى ويارب تكونى شوفتى  رسالتى
وتحوز اعجابك
اختك سمر*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> شكرا يا هايدى على المسابقة
> فكرة جميلة جدا
> يعنى ما ينفعش القصيدة تكون بالفصحى؟
> ولو 16 بيت تخرج من المسابقة؟


*
هي كانت ممكن تعدي بس للأسف مدة الإرسال انتهت امبارح

وانا عارفه اني اتأخرت في الرد

ولحظات وسوف اقوم بنزول التصويتات اعتذر يا أ. أحمد

منور المسابفه وحظ اوفر في المسابقات القادمه

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *اشكرك اختى العزيزة هايدى
> على دعوتى ويارب تكونى شوفتى  رسالتى
> وتحوز اعجابك
> اختك سمر*



*منوره ياسمر ووصلت كلماتك

ان شاء الله لحظات وسوف اقوم بنزول التصويت

تحياتي لكـِ*

----------


## DAHADIHO

:B12:  :B12:  :B12:  :B12:  :B12:  :B12:  :B12: مسابقه جميلة أوي   \\\\\\وحظ موفق للجميع\\\\بس يا ريت ا لشعر يكون راقي ومش الفاظ عاميه

----------

